# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Ku shkojnë kosovarët, pse në Durrës nuk vijnë?

## Davius

_Bajrush Morina, Prishtinë_ 

Në plazhin e Durrësit, e mbase edhe në gjithë bregdetin shqiptar, këtë vit ka më pak kosovarë. Në fakt, megjithëse shifrat e komisariatit policor flasin për numrin e dyfishuar të turistëve që hyjnë në pikat kufitare të Shqipërisë, nëpër rrugët e Durrësit, në Golem, te Shkëmbi i Kavajës, krahasuar me vitin e kaluar ka më pak vetura me targa që mbajnë shenjën KS. Po ku shkojnë kosovarët, pse në Durrës nuk vijnë? 

Kjo pyetje nuk mund të marrë një përgjigje me dy-tri fjalë. Mbase kjo pyetje është e tepërt dhe e hershme, për faktin se ende nuk ka përfunduar sezoni turistik i pushimeve verore. Por, nëse i referohemi fjalës së urtë popullore se, Dita e mirë shihet në mëngjes, atëherë duket se në bregdetin shqiptar, këtë vit mungojnë kosovarët! 

*Katundarët e Muzeqesë dhe kosovarët e kapsllisur!* 

Oj Lavdije, vete atë burrin me magar qi po shet pjepna, sa kushton ni pjepen se shumë po më hahet, bre? Vete edhe për dardha e rrush, kqyr kumllat mos po janë të prishne! 

Kështu fliste me të madhe, bile bërtiste aq shumë sa mund ta dëgjonin të gjithë fqinjët që po bënin plazhin përreth saj, një kosovare që dukej e trashë sa një thes dhe që fshinte djersët me peshqirin e saj lara-lara. Lavdija, ishte vajza e saj e madhe, e cila sapo dilte nga uji i detit dhe e cila më shumë merrej me rregullimin e pjesës së lartë të bekineve të saja sesa me urdhrin me zë të madh të nënës së saj. Vetëm kur iu drejtua edhe një herë me zë pothuaj edhe më të lartë: Hej, oj qikë, apo nin a jo, ça po të thom?, Lavdija i drejtua myzeqarit të zi fare që po shiste pjepra të pjekur, dardha, rrush dhe kumbulla, buzë detit dhe përballë pushuesve nën ombrella... Të gjitha zarzavatet e tij ai i kishte ngarkuar në gomarin e tij simpatik, i cili herë pas here ose luante bishtin për të trembur mizat, ose pllaste me sa zë që kishte, në pikë të ditës e në mes të plazhit Te pishat në Golem. 

Kjo është një skenë e zakonshme e dramës së përditshme në plazhet e Durrësit, te Shkëmbi i Kavajës, në Golem, te Mali i Robit. Skena të tilla kanë ndodhur edhe vitin e kaluar, ndodhin edhe këtë vit. Por, në gjithë këtë pjesë dramatike, krahasuar me vitin e kaluar, ka një ndryshim të theksuar rolesh. Përderisa numri i myzeqarëve me gomarë që shesin kumbulla, dardha e rrush, në plazhet e Durrësit, ka mbetur i njëjtë e mbase edhe është rritur numri i grave të trasha dhe i Lavdijave, Shehideve, Shabanëve, Mahmutëve apo edhe e Liridonave nga Kosova, këtë vit është dukshëm më i vogël. Ky fakt vërehet edhe në plazh, edhe nën hije të parkingjeve përgjatë bregdetit të plazhit të Durrësit. Në plazh ka më pakë kosovarë, ndërkaq nën hije të parkingjeve ka më pak vetura që mbajnë targat e Kosovës  KS. 

Ata pak kosovarë që edhe këtë vit kanë vendosur të djegin lëkurën e tyre në plazhet e bregdetit shqiptar, nuk kanë me se të lavdohen për kushte më të mira, por as të ankohen për shërbime më të këqija. Bregdeti shqiptar ka mbetur i njëjtë, me papastërti, me ujë të ndotur dhe me çmime të volitshme të fjetjes dhe ushqimit. Të njëjtin çmim na ofron edhe këtë vit pronari i hotelit, me të njëjtat kushte. Edhe plazhi i Durrësit, dhe në përgjithësi bregdeti shqiptar, i ofron kushtet e njëjta: papastërtia e të njëjtit nivel, mungesë e WC-ve publike, derdhje të ujërave të zeza në det, ujë gjysmë të pastër. 

Si pushues i sërishëm në plazhin e Golemit, këtë vit kam vërejtur edhe një dukuri shtesë, të papastërtisë në ujërat e bregdetit shqiptar: kryerje të nevojës së madhe në det. Sipas përfoljeve të dëgjuara, kjo ndotje e detit, kësaj radhe bëhet nga kosovarët. Dikush ka përhapur fjalë se ata që vuajnë nga ndonjë sëmundje e majasillit në zorrën e trashë, kryerja e nevojës në det, është ilaç i vërtetë. Dhe kosovarët e kapsllisur kanë gjetur bregdetin shqiptar si ilaç për të shëruar sëmundjet e tyre të zorrës së trashë! Dukuri të tilla të ndotjes së detit, më herët janë vërejtur në Ulqin, sidomos në plazhin

----------


## Davius

*Patriotizmi turistik dhe kosovarët mendjemëdhenj!* 

Shqipëria ka një shtrirje bukur të mirë gjeografike pranë detit Adriatik. Një investim i madh dhe një përkujdesje më e madhe shtetërore në fushën e turizmit, do të ishte një thesar për shtetin shqiptar. Por të dyja këto mungojnë. Të gjitha ndërtimet buzë bregdetit të Durrësit janë klandestine, pa ndonjë plan urbanistik dhe tepër të ngjeshura një mbi një. Asnjë impiant i derdhjes dhe i pastrimit të ujërave të zeza: të gjitha derdhen në det, aty fare pranë ku bëhet plazhi dhe larja në det. 

Por, a janë kushtet higjienike arsye e mosardhjes së kosovarëve në bregdetin shqiptar? Ndoshta po! Por, a thua është ngritur niveli i jetesës së kosovarëve që të kërkojnë kushte më të mira me çmime më të larta? Mbase jo! 

Në shtypin shqiptar kam pasur rastin të lexoj edhe komente pro et contra për çështje të turizmit veror. Analistët shqiptarë kanë vërejtur se turizmi nuk bëhet nga kabineti dhe me fjalë patriotike. Kosovarët më nuk e hanë karremin e patriotizmit turistik. Mbase një gjykim i tillë do të këndellte përgjegjësit e turizmit shqiptar, që të mendojnë më shumë për vete dhe për Shqipërinë. Por, duke qenë vetë kosovarë, nuk mund të pranoj vlerësimet se kosovarët kanë kulturë më të lartë turistike dhe kanë kushte më të mira për të bërë një pushim të një standardi më të lartë. Nuk vuaj as vetë nga ethet e patriotizmit turistik, por kur e di se gjermanët kryesisht blejnë vetura të markës së tyre e amerikanët pinë ekskluzivisht me të madhe coca-cola-n, atëherë pse edhe kosovarët, si pjesë e qenies etnike shqiptare nuk i bëjnë pushimet në bregdetin shqiptar? Nuk ka asgjë nacionaliste në këtë mes! Thjesht është një sjellje e natyrshme, si një dorë që lanë tjetrën dhe të dyja gjithë trupin! Po pse u treguan kaq mendjemëdhenj këtë vit kosovarët? Hmmm! Do të mbetem me kaq, me vetëm këtë konstatim dhe jo edhe më përgjigje, sepse dikush do të më akuzojë për antikosovar! 

Unë nuk do të shkoj për pushime në Palma de Mallorcia, e as në Antalia, sepse nuk e përballon dot xhepi im familjar, por nuk do të shkoj as në Ulqin, se ka 10 vjet që kam qenë atje. 

Nuk vij për pushime në Durrës, se jam patriot! Por, deri vitin e ardhshëm do ta bind gruan time se rruga e mundimshme MorinëDurrës do të jetë më e mirë dhe më e shkurtër, do tua mbush mendjen fëmijëve të mi se vitin e ardhshëm uji i detit do të jetë më i pastër, ndërkaq pllatjet e gomerëve nuk do tia prishin gjumin e pushimit në mesditë! 

Derisa të jem pjesë e shtresës së tillë sociale e shoqërore, përsëri do të pushoj në bregdetin shqiptar. Nuk besoj në mrekullira për ndryshim të statutit tim social e shoqëror, ndaj nuk do të mendoj shumë as për pushimet e ardhshme verore. Deri atëherë le të mendojnë të tjerë, në radhë të parë përgjegjësit e turizmit shqiptar. Shpresoj se ai do të bëjë diçka më shumë për turizmin në Shqipëri.

----------


## Manci

Ky Bajrushi paska masakruar me duket Durresin dhe plazhet shqiptare, pffffyyyyy.

Keto nuk jane te verteta, kete vit ne Durres ka shume turiste te huaj, qe tjerat vite nuk i ke pas, kete ta them nga pervoja sepse vete kam qene per pushime 3 jave me familjen dhe gjithcka ka qene ne rregull.

----------


## Davius

*Turistët kosovarë braktisin Durrësin * 

Këtë vit, ndryshe nga herët e tjera, numri i pushuesve kosovarë ka pësuar një ulje drastike. Konstatimi është bërë nga agjencitë turistike, pronarët e hoteleve si dhe nga vetë pushuesit durrsakë. Kjo për arsye se vitin e kaluar kishte një frekuentim më të madh nga turistët e huaj. Gjithashtu këtë e konfirmojnë burime nga porti i Durrësit, ku sipas tyre ka një ujlje të ndjeshme të fluksit të emigrantëve kosovarë. Statistika e kësaj periudhe kanë nxjerrë se është ulur në mënyrë të ndjeshme numri i kosovarëve që futen në portin e Durrësit. Mesa duket çmimet e ofruara nuk korrespondojnë absolutisht me shërbimin, më saktë infrstrukturën e vetë ambjentit pushues, dhe kjo i ka bërë pushuesit kosovarë të zgjedhin vend tjetër. Pse jo, Ulqinin. Gjithsesi gjatë paradites së djeshme në portin e Durrësit, kanë mbërritur 6 tragete nga Italia. 

Numri i emigrantëve të ardhur arrin deri në 12 mijë çdo ditë, përfshirë dhe turistë të huaj. Shefi i Komisariatit në Portit e Durrësit, Naim Manuka, tha se është rritur numri i trageteve duke u dyfishuar, nga 3 që ishin është bërë deri në 6 çdo ditë plus në katër ditët e javës bëjnë dhe Dopio Cours. Sipas Manukës pritet që në ditët në vazhdim numri i emigrantëve që hyjnë në portin e Durrësit të rritet në shifra të larta. Për muajn korrik kanë hyrë në portin e Durrësit 78926 persona, ndryshe nga viti kaluar, viti 2006 ka pësuar një rritje prej 1 mijë vetash. Po kështu çdo ditë hyjnë rreth 937 deri në 1 mijë mjete, duke shënuar një numër më të madhe se vitin e kaluar. 

Në portin e Durrësit janë marë të gjitha masat për të përballuar fluksin në rritje të emigrantëve, pasi në ditët e ardhshme numri i tyre do të rritet. Në këtë mënyrë nga ana e autoriteteve dhe shërbimeve të portit kanë vënë në funksion të gjitha sportelet dhe agjentët e kontrollit, duke marë në këtë mënyrë të gjitha masat për eliminimin e radhëve të gjata që do të sjellë fluksi i madh i emigrantëve në ditët në vazhdim. Aktualisht në portin e Durrësit funksionojnë 24 sportele dhe 24 agjentë shërbimesh, ku përvec tyre në raste mbipopullimi ka dhe rezervë.  

_Sot.com.al_

----------


## XllokumiX

Pershendetje  Davius...  sigurisht se cdo vit numri i Turistve do  zvoglohet ( per ne Shqiperi) sepse ai   person qe nje  here  ka kaluar pushimet ne durres  ai  heren tjeter edhe po ti ket  gratis  nuk  do  shkoj  atje sepse  vertete eshte  ***  fare... por  ate  e  beni  e posaqerisht  personat  sikur  ti...  si  mnedon qe do  keni turista  kur  nuk  dini ti  beni respect ??/ Edhe uine vet kam  qen ne Golem TE shkembi Kavajes--  Hotel Riviera... Ke qene me aty me daten: 19.07.2006  kur i eshte vjedhur kuleta nje kosovarit..  kuptohet  nga  nje  durrsak..  eshte  ne rregull kjo  per  ty..  po  ty  te kishte  ndodhur nje  gje e  tille do  shkoje  prap ne  te  njejtin  vend?>>>

----------


## Asriana

> Pershendetje  Davius...  sigurisht se cdo vit numri i Turistve do  zvoglohet ( per ne Shqiperi) sepse ai   person qe nje  here  ka kaluar pushimet ne durres  ai  heren tjeter edhe po ti ket  gratis  nuk  do  shkoj  atje sepse  vertete eshte  ***  fare... por  ate  e  beni  e posaqerisht  personat  sikur  ti...  si  mnedon qe do  keni turista  kur  nuk  dini ti  beni respect ??/ Edhe uine vet kam  qen ne Golem TE shkembi Kavajes--  Hotel Riviera... Ke qene me aty me daten: 19.07.2006  kur i eshte vjedhur kuleta nje kosovarit..  kuptohet  nga  nje  durrsak..  eshte  ne rregull kjo  per  ty..  po  ty  te kishte  ndodhur nje  gje e  tille do  shkoje  prap ne  te  njejtin  vend?>>>


Pershendetje !
Persa i perket ardhjes se kosovareve ne Durres,ata kane ardhur dhe vazhdojne te vijne ne sezone pushimi,vecanerisht e stinen e veres plazhi i Durresit mbipopullohet nga kosovaret.Ndersa persa i perket pyetjes qe ke parashtruar pak me lart (Edhe uine vet kam  qen ne Golem TE shkembi Kavajes--  Hotel Riviera... Ke qene me aty me daten: 19.07.2006  kur i eshte vjedhur kuleta nje kosovarit..  kuptohet  nga  nje  durrsak..  eshte  ne rregull kjo  per  ty..  po  ty  te kishte  ndodhur nje  gje e  tille do  shkoje  prap ne  te  njejtin  vend?>>>[/QUOTE])nuk ka lidhje fare fakti qe te kane vjedhur njehere diku ne nje vend qe ti mund te kesh bere pushime,dhe nuk duhet te shkosh me aty,sepse do te te vjedhin perseri :kryqezohen:  .Kjo nuk eshte ndonje gje e re,kudo behen vjedhje,nuk ka nje vend percaktimi per kete.Por e rendesishme per nje njeri duhet te jete fakti *''Qe te jete i kujdesshem nga keqberesit''* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Mendoj se Durresi eshte nej nga qytetet me te organizuar ne fushen e turizmit nuk e di por kam degjuar qe eshte me mire nga qytetet e tjera.Tani vjedhje kudo ndodhin ne cdo vend te botes turistik.Mendoj se Durresi eshte nje nga qytetet qe do ket nje perparim te madh ne fushen e turizmit persa i perket Shqiperise.

----------


## no name

*E kan me afer Ulqinin per ate*

----------


## Asriana

> Mendoj se Durresi eshte nej nga qytetet me te organizuar ne fushen e turizmit nuk e di por kam degjuar qe eshte me mire nga qytetet e tjera.Tani vjedhje kudo ndodhin ne cdo vend te botes turistik.Mendoj se Durresi eshte nje nga qytetet qe do ket nje perparim te madh ne fushen e turizmit persa i perket Shqiperise.


*E mbeshtes mendimin tend,ke te drejte per ate qe ke shkruar*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

LoL sa budallalleqe.... Koswovaret kan kap veten edhe nvend qe te ikin ne Durres qe osh bo ai uji balt e m*t komplet, ikin nga bregdeti tjeter SARANDA! 

Ja pse s'ke aq shum Kosovar... jo se i vodhi Durrsaku Kosovarit portofolin pasi ne vere Kosovari po ju vjedh vendin. LoL

Nejse ikin Kosovaret, kthehen Tironcat... e bota osh me rrota.. shifni hallet e mdhoja qe keni se kto te Kosovarve ne Durres jan thjesht propaganda nga media Shqiptare se s'din te shkrujn artikuj mbi ceshtje tamam te rendesishme e kapen ke Kosovaret.

----------


## Wordless

http://today.reuters.com/TV/VideoSto...=video_InDepth

----------


## YaSmiN

> LoL sa budallalleqe.... Koswovaret kan kap veten edhe nvend qe te ikin ne Durres qe osh bo ai uji balt e m*t komplet, ikin nga bregdeti tjeter SARANDA! 
> 
> Ja pse s'ke aq shum Kosovar... jo se i vodhi Durrsaku Kosovarit portofolin pasi ne vere Kosovari po ju vjedh vendin. LoL
> 
> Nejse ikin Kosovaret, kthehen Tironcat... e bota osh me rrota.. shifni hallet e mdhoja qe keni se kto te Kosovarve ne Durres jan thjesht propaganda nga media Shqiptare se s'din te shkrujn artikuj mbi ceshtje tamam te rendesishme e kapen ke Kosovaret.


Nuk eshte vetem kjo por ne fushen e Turizmit jane shume gjera te tjera.Cdo vend turistik ka ofertat e tij edhe e gjitha varet ne sezonin turistik cfare oferta jep per turistat.Psh.Kur nje hotel ne Durres jep nje dhome 50 Euro edhe ne nje vend tjeter e jep 20 Euro me breakfast sigurisht qe kjo oferte e dyte edhe me e sigurt.Por ka shume vende ne Shqiperi qe ofertat edhe ne vende turistike me e rendesishme jane qe keto vende sa te sigurta jane si nga Hotelet edhe perparimet e vendit.Kjo e gjitha eshte dicka qe turizmi ne Shqiperi me nje reklame ose me nje fushate reklamash qe te dish se si ta perqendrosh turistin e ardhshem ne Shqiperi varet nga shume gjera qe ka te beji me Portin edhe Aerodromin.Vjedhjet ne cdo vend turistik eshte nje arsyje pa kuptim e gjitha eshte ofertat qe janin vendet turistike perball nje turisti.
Te them te verteten nuk e di fare se si punojne Hotelet ose vendet turistike ne Shqiperi por asnjehere nuk kam pare nje reklame ne televizor ose ne ndonje gazete per nje vend turistik ne Shqiperi.Sidomos ne vendet e Ballkanit duhen te jete me te shpeshta reklamat e Turizmit Shqiptar pa filluar sezoni turistik fare.
Ketu ne Greqi bejne reklama per pushimet e Pashkeve qe ne nentor te vitin qe kalon.Kjo eshte e gjitha edhe nje pune qe leverdis nje vend ose nje qytet Turistik.

----------


## Ylldriti

Nganjëher del nga Shkrimet e shumta shumë e ngjashme, për të mos u munduar ti ikësh teknizimit, mendoj le të jetë edhe ashtu.
Unë udhtojë shpesh në relacionet Evropë (përëndimore)-Evrop juglindore (ballkan) dhe anasjelltas, dhe mund të themë me plot përgjegjësi se ka njëmijë e një arsye pse shqiptarët duhet ti kalojn pushimet në brigjet detare shqiptare,qofshin ato në Durrës, apo Veri(ku Veriu ka përparuar dukshëm sa i përket rendit dhe pastërtisë)!
Kohëve të fundit gjithashtu është duke u vërejtur edhe një shkrirje e kapitaleve me masë të madhe në Shqipëri nga ana e Kosovarëve dhe Shqiptarëve mbarë, që është për tu përshëndetur përpjekjeve të qeveris në pushtet dhe vetëdijësimit të popullatës në përgjithësi.
*Pra të gjitha rrugët (duhet) të qojn në Durrës, e kudo ku i thonë Shqiptari!*

----------


## YaSmiN

Ylldriti me pak fjale thoni qe e gjitha eshte ana politike?Nuk besoj se dy shtete kur kane turizem per cdo gje e ka politika.
Ketu ne Greqi,Greket nuk i duan nga ana politike Anglezet edhe Amerikanet por ne vere ne turizem ka me shume Anglez edhe Amerikan se sa Grek.Nuk ka fare te beji ana politike se si do punoji nje vend turistik.Edhe para 5 vjetesh qe u be lufta ne Kosove mendonin se ne Greqi do kishte nje krize ne fushen e turizmit ne vere nga lufta qe behesh ne Kosove por ne shume ishujt e Greqise u kalua kufiri i turizmit.Kishte me shume turista se sa vitet qe kaloji.

----------


## Ylldriti

> Ylldriti me pak fjale thoni qe e gjitha eshte ana politike?Nuk besoj se dy shtete kur kane turizem per cdo gje e ka politika.
> Ketu ne Greqi,Greket nuk i duan nga ana politike Anglezet edhe Amerikanet por ne vere ne turizem ka me shume Anglez edhe Amerikan se sa Grek.Nuk ka fare te beji ana politike se si do punoji nje vend turistik.Edhe para 5 vjetesh qe u be lufta ne Kosove mendonin se ne Greqi do kishte nje krize ne fushen e turizmit ne vere nga lufta qe behesh ne Kosove por ne shume ishujt e Greqise u kalua kufiri i turizmit.Kishte me shume turista se sa vitet qe kaloji.


Jam plotsisht dakord me internacionalizimin e qështjes Turistike Shqiptare nga ana e juaj, fundja bregdeti Shqiptar ka një shtrirje të madhe hapsinore që duhet të jetë shumë joshëse për ndërkombëtarët, është më rëndësi të madhe kjo.
Ju përmendët Greqin, që edhe është në bashkësin evropiane, dua të themë nënshkruese e një mori marrveshjesh ndërkontinentale dhe ndërkombëtare.
Por unë dua ti cek edhe vendet tjera, si Kroacia dhe Mali i zi. Vende të cilat jo larg patën një luftë të tmerrshme për kohën, dhe i'a dolën për një kohë të shkurtër të ngrisin një imazh sigurie(kusht) për Turizëm!
Por Temën unë e kuptova ,,Ku shkojn Kosovarët, pse në Durrës nuk vijnë!?''
Andaj edhe më lindi si Nëntemë ,, Të gjitha rrugët (duhët) të qojnë në Durrës dhe kudo gjetiu në bregdetin Shqiptarë''.
Ndërsa nga Arsyet e shumta, do ti veqoja vetëm ato ku Shqiptarët mbajn edhe përgjegjësi morale, për të mos i cekur maltretimet nga ana e kufitarëve ballkanas sllav gjatë kohës kur nuk ka sezon turistike(dhelpëri-dinakëri e tyre).
Dhe del nga ajo si në filma, , Polici i keq,Polici i mirë.
Polici i keq maltreton me orë të tëra bashkëkombasit tu gjatë kohës së jo sezonës, ndërsa kur vie Vera, hop, ndërrrojm dhe sjellim Policin e mirë dhe mbledhin devizat e shqiptarëve, për të vazhduar pas përfundimit të sezonës me avarit e vjetra!

----------


## YaSmiN

Ylldriti sepse ne keto shtete si te jene kunder bashkimit evropiane si te jene pro.Kane paketa Skonto si i thone nga zyrat turistike per cdo sezon edhe per cdo vend turistik.Dicka qe ne Shqiperi mendojne se asnjerit nuk i leverdisin keto paketa si shkollore europiane ashtu edhe sezonale.Ne zyrat turistike shqipetare jane vetem per ndonje bilete avioni ose ndonje bilete porti.
Per paketa,reklama etj. qe i nevojitet cdo vendi turistik nuk kane.
Te pakten duhet nje vend paraqitjesh per cdo vend si nje jave ose e shumta 10 dite per te paraqitur keto vende turistike ndryshe Turismi Shqiptar nuk do perparoji kurre.
Sa per paketat  per zyrat turistike jane ato qe duhet te bejne kete gje eshte nje reklame shume e mire edhe duhet te bashkepunojne shume me vendet turistike.

----------


## adolfi

ne gushte nje dite isha ne shkup,dy dite ne oher,nje dite ne pogradec ,tri dite ne durres,dy dite ne tirane,tri dite ne sarande(ika nga termeti),u ktheva prape nje nate ne tirane,nje ne velipoje dhe tri dite ne ulqin,keshtu qe i bera 19 dite me rruge,kush sme vjedhi as kuleten as ne llogari se kesaj vere cmimet ishin ne listen e menys, e nje kulete qe eshte vjedh ne durres nuk eshte problem se sa vjedhet e plaqkitet e vrasjet ne bregdetin spanjoll francez italian e grek ashtu nuk ish ardhe as ni turist,po bregdetin e kane te regulluar dhe klima e mire dhe jane anetare te BE,dhe per ate pune smunden turistave gjate sezonit me ju jep sherbim nga vershimi i madh i njerezve,pas frances spanja eshte vice kampion per turista ,edhe pse eksiston  organizata teroriste revolucionare eta e baskeve ne ket vend,kurdis bomba po as ni turist nuk trembet,e ketu ne durres per ni kulet qe u vjedh trembemi po nuk eshte ajo arsye per mua,politika dhe infrastruktura i kan fajet

----------


## Ylldriti

Duket më paska pas marrë malli për forumin.

Të më ndjeni se unë nuk jam edhe bash në ngjarje ç'po ngjetë këtu  ditës. prandaj edhe erdha te kjo Temë e vjeter (tek unë duket sikur ka ndaluar  i çik ora. hahahaha).

hëë ? ku kemi mbetur ?

----------


## alibaba

Sido që të jetë Durrësi është vend i jonë, nuk mund të bësh krahasime me Turqinë, Tunizin etj.

----------


## firaku

*Shqiperija ka nje bregdet te endrrave te mira qe rralle ndonje shtet e ka.
Kosovaret ne fillim pothuaj se vetem Durresin e kane njofte per bregdet,me kalimin e kohes kane njohur bukurit e bregdetit Shqiptar.
Nuk terhiqen Kosovaret per probleme te vogla nga Shqiperija e duan aq shume sa edhe po te kene probleme edhe me te medha do vine ne Durres,Shen Gjin,Velipoje,Sarande,Vlore,........
Numri ndoshta eshte zvogluar ne Durres por eshte rritur ne Shqiperi.
Doren ne zemer nuk mund ta krahasosh pastertin e ujitne Durres me ate te Sarandes apo te Velipojes ku uji eshte cilesuar si nje nder ujt me te paster ne Adriatik,nga organizatat e turizmit ne Adriatik.*
Mirupafshim ne bregdetin Shqiptar.

----------

